# 2014 PLT Tourney



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

What are the dates for the tourney?

Chris


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Looking forward to this one! Always a great time!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Bump...


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Bump for an AWESOME tournament!!! Good luck to all who support this wonderful charity.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Looking forward to it I always enjoy this one


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Hate I'm missing it this year... Last two years have been very fun.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Is the captain's meeting mandatory and will there be a king mackerel calcutta?


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Anyone know the weigh in times for Sunday? Need to know when is the latest I can weigh a fish?


----------



## therese.dotson (Sep 9, 2014)

Weigh in times Sun Oct 12th from noon to 3pm


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Well, How did it go?


----------

